
Microsoft supports Epic in conflict with Apple - GamerNintendo
https://nintendosmash.com/microsoft-supported-epic-in-conflict-with-apple-asking-not-to-delete-its-developer-accounts/
======
anupamchugh
They have to. Quite a number of Microsoft games use Epic Games' Unreal Engine.
Even HoloLens

------
Gamermeme
As i expected

